# 2020 TOT Count



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

What was your trick or treater count tonight?

I know only a couple of kids who came by my darkened house were wearing masks for covid.

With the lights turned off....I got 32 kids. Only 2 wore masks.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

:eekin:*So...this was my first Halloween in a few years. Past years we never got past 20 something. This year over 60! I bought about 200 dollars in candy in the spirit of hope and it's almost all gone!! I admit I was disgruntled over the hoa rules but I went with it. I put bluckies on the roof only over the garage. I placed bluckies peeking out behind bushes and trees surrounding the garage. I wrapped orange lights around our rose tree next to the drive way and put bluckies on the other side of the driveway with red and green spot lights. I also lined the driveway with jack-o-lanterns. Then I set up a bridge table, covered it with an orange table cloth and left buckets filled with bags stuffed with candy. I sat out for awhile and chatted with neighbors and then friends on the phone. I drank a margarita and had a great time!!!

My brother took pictures so I'm hoping to post them. I seriously had a great time tonight and LOVED the way my "driveway" turned out. Covid-19 did not spoil Halloween here! :biggrinkin: :biggrinkin:
*


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Oh yeah I forgot, yes i was wearing a mask. I double masked. 
A nurse friend at work gave me a Halloween mask and I wore that over a surgical mask. The kids didn't wear masks at all nor did their parents. Just saying.*


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

We only had 5 TOTs tonight.

But I did receive a Halloween Display Award from a local community organization again this year.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

We had about ten with their parents. It was fun though and I was really pleased with the display.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

It’s complicated ... in addition to Covid, we had a horrendous storm a few days ago. It blew down trees and cut power to thousands. One of the neighborhood trees fell and took put a couple of street lights, so our little culdesac wasn’t lit. People didn’t come down the dark street. We had about 30 people come ... and most of those came because they always want to see what I’ve come up with this time.


----------



## 69-cat (Jan 18, 2014)

We had around 75 visitors and we wrapped up around 9:45.
Dave


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

With the barn closed I still had 15 ToTs come by the lawn, only 2 of which were masked; not a single adult or wandering teen wore a mask, and they outnumbered the kids 5:1 at least. My kids and I were double-masked. Started around 5pm and gave up around 9:30pm. Still was kind of fun because my kids were there to help and to ambush people from the shadows. Not even my worst year, which was 6 I think.


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

We had four kids - all one family.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

For certain 50 kids because I pre-portioned candy bags. There were more after that but we didn't have any candy. Many folks in our neighborhood said they weren't going to allow their kids to go, so I didn't make a lot of bags. I guess they changed their minds? A few kids wore masks over the mouth and nose that matched their costumes. A handful of parents wore masks. The majority did not wear any masks. Had lots of large groups trick or treating together, up to a dozen in one group.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think Roxy counted 30, but a couple came by twice.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

12 which is less than last year but more than some years in the past


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

In addition to the ToTs Spooky1 mentioned, we also had quite a few folks stop by just to look at the display and chat a bit. Oh, and three dogs - they got Milk Bones :jol:


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Had a grand total of six... three groups of two kids each. Didn't know which way to play it....the trunk-or-treats / group activities were cancelled... so didn't know if that would send more people out as families or not. 

That is down from the average around 14 or 16. I think our biggest year ever was ~24 - but that was roughly an average year until the very end of the evening - I had walked outside to take one last look and shut things down and a Suburban came flying down the street, slammed on the brakes, backed up half a block and 6-8 kids jump out to trick-or-treat... so guess we found the actual soccer team!

This year, I had a "Touchless" sign out and kids could take a pre-wrapped candy bundle from the coffin-o-candy. Though I did only put up the sign for Saturday night. Not sure if I would have put it up earlier - possibly some people might have ventured out.

At least one little boy got a good scare... he was pretty apprehensive anyway, then of course he tripped a sensor and set off a burst of fog and werewolf howls... about climbed up his moms leg and I heard him say "I want to go home now!"


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

We had 172 TOTers, 3-four legged TOTers, and a lot of parents that had costumes on. I was very concerned with how many TOTers did not wear a mask of any kind. We used the candy chute but the kids still wanted to come up the steps. I had to stop them from taking down the caution tape we put up on purpose.

We had 3 new neighbors this year and we finally got to meet the ones up the street. They were so surprised by our yard haunt and were even more surprised when we handed a bag of pupperonis to the four-legged TOTer with them and gave them each a big candy bar. It's a nice way to welcome someone to the neighborhood.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

We're guessing close to 230-240, based on the candy we purchased and what was left. A very nice mix of folks and more families with younger children as well. They started to trickle in a little after 6 and by 8 pm the street was empty. The night had a relaxed flow to it; no throngs of older teens screaming to get into the haunt. No lines 4 houses down. We could visit and interact with people. It was a perfect evening by all accounts. This was the first year of no walk through haunt and only a few people seemed disappointed. The mausoleum facade was very well received and the projection worked flawlessly. We just had a great time!


----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

Best estimation, we had around 350 to 400 total, ToTs and parents combined. We have a posted time on a sign at the front of our yard that we open the cemetery gates at 7:30pm, and by 7:15 we had a rowdy crowd filling our cul-de-sac clamoring to get in. Made all the work worthwhile.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> In addition to the ToTs Spooky1 mentioned, we also had quite a few folks stop by just to look at the display and chat a bit. Oh, and three dogs - they got Milk Bones :jol:


I'll have to remember that for next year ... we had some pets come with their people, too.


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

We had about 40 TOTers, where we usually average around 60. One of the nicer Halloween evening weathers we've had here in Iowa in a while with it being 58 degrees in the evening, although it was very windy. Had a table set up with pre-bagged treats and used my vampire prop interactively this time to talk to TOTers.


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

Going to say we had in the 100-150 range which is about half of what we normally get. Think the combination of C19 and it being Saturday night(parties) had people doing other things! Give me a weeknight Halloween any day! Always seems to be more in my neck of the woods!


----------



## Spooksfromschool (Apr 23, 2014)

*Approx 100 Tricker Treaters*

After going through a Hurricane, neighborhood having no power we did get around 100 trick or treaters, parents included. We have a generator and were lite up and ready for Halloween. When I figure out how to post photo's I will include those.


----------



## surt666 (Sep 11, 2010)

I counted about 60 tots on Halloween. Not too bad since we are dealing with this pandemic!


----------



## treponema (Jul 5, 2010)

*Only 145 this year*

Most years we get 300+. This year, I decorated the yard early and posted a sign indicating we would be open. My neighbors saw less than 50.


----------



## Cephus (Sep 10, 2018)

We had 35, which is up from 29 last year. The weather was perfect, but we just don't get much in this area.


----------



## msglaigaie (Jun 18, 2012)

I had three hundred fifty five people show(355). We keep close count. Halloween was strong in my little town. We had candies in the cadavers cavity and full size Hershey bars for all. We also opened a pumpkin and put a bag of white wine in it with the spout sticking out. Moms loved it. video here:


----------



## hudtechllc (Sep 3, 2015)

Record numbers
The place was rockin. We had over 400 TOT. We had about 150 kids going through the yard the 2 weeks before Halloween, only saw a couple dozen masks.


----------



## ncdodave (Sep 12, 2020)

last time i set up un southern oregon (non covid) 6 years ago we had almost 1,000. i did decorate 4 yards and my own. This year I did 2 yards and my own and we had 32 kids. Every child and adult with them were masked up. Go Washington!


----------



## ocalicreek (Aug 1, 2013)

I really didn't expect to be setting up my haunt any time soon. Set it up a few years back at a friend's house but wasn't ideal, so I've been in a haunt display funk ever since. Only one or two ToTs come to our door.


But this year our church held a Halloween Drive-thru event and my wife, (the Pastor) suggested I set up my cemetery in the church's front yard where folks would be driving by. We live next door so my son and I rolled props across the lawn and through the parking lot and set it up. That was nice.


The real excitement came when cars were lined up out the driveway and around the corner to come through and get candy. Hurray for social media! Almost everyone driving through wore costumes - parents and kiddos - and nearly everyone wore masks. We gave out pumpkins and candy bags with crafts and an encouraging message inside. We ran out of bags - that's how I know we had 215 kids. Folks were really appreciative that we did something like this. We usually host a pumpkin-fest, where folks come and carve pumpkins, play games, etc. But this event had a much farther reach into the community than just our immediate neighborhood.



The highlight of the evening for me, however, was when a family parked their car and came over to explore the cemetery and take family photos. I asked the Mom if she'd like to be in the picture, and I posed them all peeking out from behind a large tombstone to take their picture. AWESOME.


We may have to do something like this again next year even if the COVID situation improves.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Although we didn't have a display setup and the town "canceled" TOTing, we set out a small table with homemade treat bags. We ended up with 60 in the 2 hours for TOTing.


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

msglaigaie said:


> I had three hundred fifty five people show(355). We keep close count. Halloween was strong in my little town. We had candies in the cadavers cavity and full size Hershey bars for all. We also opened a pumpkin and put a bag of white wine in it with the spout sticking out. Moms loved it. video here:


Wow, that is some setup you had. Loved the rocking grandma skelly. Apparently you had spirits inhabiting the pumpkins


----------



## GI_JOE_LIVES (Sep 15, 2016)

Given the warm weather down hear in South East Tennessee, we had a good turn out! I stopped counting after 400! We are lucky enough to live in a popular neighborhood. We gave out treat bags as long as they lasted. For several years now we've given glow bracelets along with candy. That how I keep track!
It was a good one!!


----------

